# Scrambling app or site?



## Jaydeep (Mar 14, 2015)

Please suggest a site or software which gives 3x3 cube scrambles, their solves and all the other stuffs.


----------



## CuberCritic (Mar 15, 2015)

Jaydeep said:


> Please suggest a site or software which gives 3x3 cube scrambles, their solves and all the other stuffs.



I really like using qqtimer. They have a great amount of customization options. It looks a little difficult at first, but worth it in the end!

Happy Cubing!


----------

